# Does anyone here have an indoor aviary for breeding?



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wondering if most people here have seperate breeding cages for each of their pairs or if anyone has a small indoor aviary with all of their breeding pairs together as a colony? What works best, or is it a matter of preference. Other than not having complete control over who breeds with whom, are there any other pros/cons? I am trying to decide how I want to set up my pairs when the time comes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine are in a colony situation, not necessarily an indoor aviary, they have their own room and are never locked up so they fly around and do as they please. One of the pros I have found is I can hear them at all times so if anything upsets them I can be right there to calm them down. I guess a con would be that its messy but I don't mind cleaning it up and they aren't afraid of the vacuum so I use that. Besides the fact that they get to pick their own mates (I see this as a pro because they seem to know better than us at times who is right for them) its really not bad at all.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Mine are in a colony situation, not necessarily an indoor aviary, they have their own room and are never locked up so they fly around and do as they please. One of the pros I have found is I can hear them at all times so if anything upsets them I can be right there to calm them down. I guess a con would be that its messy but I don't mind cleaning it up and they aren't afraid of the vacuum so I use that. Besides the fact that they get to pick their own mates (I see this as a pro because they seem to know better than us at times who is right for them) its really not bad at all.


So do your birds breed pretty well in the colony situation? How long did it take after setting them up before they started breeding and laying?


----------



## amue155 (Oct 13, 2010)

My birds are in an indoor aviary all together when NOT breeding. 
I give them time to excercise, socialize, and eat well in the aviary, i call it their "rest" time. Then when breeding time comes, I seperate the pairs the I want in breeding cages and they do their stuff. 
It works pretty well for me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We've had one season so far and they did pretty well, we had some set backs but we've learned from our mistakes and hopefully this year will be even better!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> We've had one season so far and they did pretty well, we had some set backs but we've learned from our mistakes and hopefully this year will be even better!


Great! I need to know what I can do to help get mine "in the mood". lol 

They are in my laundry room, I hope the washer and dryer aren't bothering them, they should be used to it though. There is a large glass door so they can see outside and a window. I try to keep the temperature regulated, although I am not sure what temp I should try to keep it at in there.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Warmer is better, especially if you want them to breed. If its too cold they wont get in the mood. Shorter sleep time, so you would give them the opposite of long nights treatment and keep them up longer. Also, more soft food, this way they think its spring and there's lots of food for babies. And of course once they've picked a partner, nest boxes will get them ready too go and they'll get them ready to lay in.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Really im trying to get mine not in the mood as they are young
dunno how many times iv caught cookie going on luckys back which i seperate them at once, yesterday they fell off the cage ha ha


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I have all mine in a colony (Well 2 as I ave lots!) and they are kept outside. 
Pro's: They can choose their mates. I personally think it is less stress as they can hear the other birds and actually get to them (Personal Opinion!). You know when something is wrong from in the thouse as you can hear their noise 24/7. It is less maintenance in terms of cleaning and feeding as it is all one place rather than (What would be for me) 25 cages.
Cons: There is the risk of females going to others clutch and killing babies (although I only get this occasiaonally). If one flies/panics, they all will, although this can happen in a cage situation
Aviary breeding is what I grew up with really so i would say that it is suited more to my lifestyle and routines. I also think aviary (indoor/outdoor) is a bit better as it allows them to fly and act naturally whenever they want without being so dependant on you for letting them out.
Good luck with yours!
P.S. my aviary has worked well, I had a brill 1st year then a not so good second year but have started my third off well this year.

Forgot to ad, I am in the UK so things may differ a bit to where you are in terms of them working well outdoors.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Make sure you have enough nest boxes for them, as I had a hen get kicked out of her's last year. (Didn't know the other pair wanted to have babies, they'd never shown interest before!!)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

NuttyNu said:


> I am in the UK


Im in the uk so hi lol yea it is rather cold outside aswell


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a little bit cold here to and a whole lot of snow. So Ihave birds inside and I put them in seperate cages for breeding and then in 1 large cage when not breeding. My budgies I have done together, but have had to seperate if they start fighting. I tried the cockatiels together and had 1 hen break the others eggs. So now I just seperate.


----------

